# estrobo



## Grey Fox

Hi folks! Does anyone happen to know what this is called in English, please? There's a good description of it in the DRAE, but not being a rope/hoist/crane specialist I've no idea what it would be in English. I found "hawser", but that seems to be a specifically nautical term, and this translation is about building sites. I found a Spanish-language supplier's webpage with some excellent diagrams and pictures: http://www.cablecentrosac.com/estrobos.html but have been unable to turn up something similar in English! 

Any suggestions please?!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Maybe a grommet sling


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, or more generally a cable sling or wire rope sling:
Typical Wire Rope Sling Types
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...i1DQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0


----------



## Grey Fox

Yes, thanks to both! What had me rather confused was that the English word "sling" had also been used, so I feared that this Spanish term might be rather more specific, as "sling" has far broader scope than purely wire rope used for hoisting loads!


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, gee, they used "sling" AND "estrobo"? What's up with that? Now I'm worried too!
I have to say that I was not familiar with either term, I just looked them up based on what Fernando suggested.


----------



## Grey Fox

No, I don't think it's cause for alarm, quite the contrary. I find it happens all too often, as various industries are so multinational and English ends up as a lingua franca, so there's a fairly high incidence of an awareness and common usage of the English term, often without stopping to realise it's actually the same (or as good or sometimes not even as precise!) as the traditionally used term in Spanish, so they end up using both, for good measure! After all, you can't expect everyone, even within the technical specialisation, to be familiar with both terms, and it ends up making the translator's job easier, as you get this sort of clarification.


----------



## Grey Fox

and by way of a P.S., I now find that the Spanglish term "eslingas" is being used, rather than the pure English "slings", so I think it's just sloppiness or an over-eagerness to cover all possible terms the reader in Spanish might be familiar with?! I'd still appreciate hearing an opinion from any native Spanish-speakers as to whether there's any appreciable difference between "eslinga" and "estrobo" when dealing with wire rope hoisting tackle?


----------



## Grey Fox

Ha! I suppose I ought to have Googled that first! I found this, which gives an excellent description of the difference, as well as some handy illustrations to make it quite clear! And it would seem that "endless sling" is the correct term in English


----------



## k-in-sc

So according to that, "estrobo" = "eslinga sin fin" (just one of several kinds of "eslinga")


----------



## jamorod2000

Thank you! This also helped me!


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

La "eslinga" es de tela y el "estrobo" de metal.

I agree with the translation of 'sling' for 'eslinga', but I'm not sure about 'strop' or 'strobe' (these are the words I found as a possible translation) for 'estrobo'.


----------



## k-in-sc

Un *estrobo* es un tramo relativamente corto de un material flexible y resistente (típicamente cable de acero),con sus extremos en forma de “ojales” debidamente preparados para sujetar una carga y vincularla con el equipo de izaje. que ha de levantarla, dé modo de constituir una versátil herramienta para el levantamiento de cargas.
Una *eslinga* es un tramo de un material flexible y resistente, ya sea textil, fabricada a partir de fibras químicas o de cables de acero.
Una eslinga puede usarse básicamente con dos finalidades:
Elevación: la eslinga se usa con sus extremos en forma de ojales, lo que permite elevar y manejar la carga en diferentes posiciones, con ayuda de una grúa o polipasto.
Amarre o trincaje: la eslinga se usará con accesorios de trincaje, permitiendo así la sujeción de cargas.

Eslinga.net identifies "Eslinga de cinta tejida plana sin fin" as "Estrobo."

*Endless *lifting slings for sale:
http://www.uscargocontrol.com/Search?search=endless&x=0&y=0


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Puede ser, pero creo que no es así porque en mi fábrica esa es la diferencia que se hace, 'eslinga' --> tela, 'estrobo' --> metal, de todas maneras ¿cuál es la palabra correcta para decir 'estrobo' en inglés?

Gracias k-in-sc


----------



## k-in-sc

(Wire-rope) endless sling


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

does not exist the word 'strobe' (estrobo) in English? which is made of wires, on the other hand 'sling' (eslinga) is made of rope or fabrics, at least that's the difference in Spanish. Thank you.


----------



## k-in-sc

*(Doesn't the word "strobe"* exist in English?)
Sure it exists, but it means "estroboscopio."


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

k-in-sc said:


> *(Doesn't the word "strobe"* exist in English?)
> Sure it exists, but it means "estroboscopio."






Are you sure that 'strobe' doesn't exist by itslef and it is a tool to lift loads???? Thank you.


----------



## saturne

Aquí dejo algunas traducciones para estrobo:
Estrobo de amarra    = parting strop.
Estrobo de cabo      =  rope strap
Estrobo de cadena   =  chain sling/sling chain.
Estrobo de carga     =  cargo sling.
Estrobo de obenque = shroud selvagee
Estrobo de remo      = grummet/grommet/becket
Estrobo                  = becket/span.,etc.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
"Strobe" sí existe pero es algo diferente, es el apócope de "stroboscope".


----------



## maquirosa

También en náutica:
Selwages. Estrobo para obenques y brandales.
Uso generalizado en náutica: Selvage strop/strap. Strop/strap/selvagee/loop/eye strop.


----------



## maquirosa

*(Doesn't the word "strobe"* exist in English?). It doesn't make sense. *"Strobe"* is an english word.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I think "strop," not "strobe," is the cognate of "estrobo," but I can't say how widely used it is in that sense. The more widely known meaning is definition 2:

*strop * (str
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p)_n._*1. * A strap, especially a short rope whose ends are spliced together to make a ring.
*2. * A flexible strip of leather or canvas used for sharpening a razor.

_tr.v._ *stropped*, *strop·ping*, *strops*  To sharpen (a razor) on a strop.


----------



## maquirosa

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, I think "strop," not "strobe," is the cognate of "estrobo," but I can't say how widely used it is in that sense. The more widely known meaning is definition 2:
> 
> *strop * (str
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p)_n._*1. * A strap, especially a short rope whose ends are spliced together to make a ring.
> *2. * A flexible strip of leather or canvas used for sharpening a razor.
> 
> _tr.v._ *stropped*, *strop·ping*, *strops*  To sharpen (a razor) on a strop.



*Strop* is a term frequently used in boat building. I have not statistical evidence to support my claim, but I'd say that *strop* is at least 95 times more frequent than *strap*.
I know this word with different meanings but as I said in nautical means *"estrobo".*
Another possible ways has been posted by saturne.
strop 
Glossary of terms and acronyms | Health & Safety Group 
Catamaran VEGA Glossary of Sailing Terms 
strop - definition and meaning 
Strop | Define Strop at Dictionary.com
Definitions of strop - OneLook Dictionary Search


----------



## Jim986

This illustrates lifting slings, and this illustrates "estrobos". They are evidently the same thing. Interestingly, I have to translate the following:

_Para calcular el CMU (Carga Máxima de Uso), es necesario conocer la C.M.U. de la eslinga simple, el número de ramales de la eslinga (uno o dos), el estrobado (eslinga lazada o estrangulada, que se reduce la capacidad de cada eslinga en un 20%) así como con el ángulo de izado (se puede reducir hasta en un 50% la C.M.U. de cada eslinga si el ángulo con la vertical es de 60º). 
_
I take it that the "estrobado", then, is the capacity of the sling once all the slack has been taken up and the load is suspended. This reinforces the notion that Spanish technical writers use "estrobado" as a free synonym for "eslinga" (a secas).
My try:

_The WLL (Working Load Limit) of the single sling, the number of legs (one or two), the wrapped sling capacity (if a choker hitch or double wrap choker hitch is used the capacity of each sling will be reduced by 20%) and the loading [lifting] angle (if said angle is 60º with respect to the vertical plane the WLL of each sling may be reduced by 50%) must all be known to calculate the total WLL.

_


----------

